# hostapd error

## grant123

When I try to start hostapd (built with +madwifi) I get the following:

* Starting hostapd ...

Configuration file: /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf

ioctl[SIOCGIFINDEX]: No such device

madwifi driver initialization failed.

rmdir[ctrl_interface]: No such file or directory   [ !! ]

Does anyone know what's wrong?  I can start a WEP AP with iwconfig just fine.

- Grant

----------

## GD

Same here...

madwifi-ng-0.1531.20060427

net-wireless/hostapd-0.5.3

this is what I get:

 *Quote:*   

> om init.d # /etc/init.d/hostapd start
> 
>  * Starting hostapd ...
> 
> Configuration file: /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
> ...

 

I did emerge hostapd with the madwifi USE flag...

For some reason I can't set ath0 to do master mode either:

 *Quote:*   

> om init.d # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 restart
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]
> 
>  * Starting ath0
> ...

 

Isn't madwifi supposed to be master mode capable anyway?

----------

## grant123

You actually have to use madwifi-old right now for master mode to work.

- Grant

----------

## GD

solved!

I've yet to do any testing but at least I got rid of all these annoying errors!

om ~ # /etc/init.d/hostapd start

 * Starting hostapd ...

Configuration file: /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf

Using interface ath0 with hwaddr 00:0b:6b:4d:59:98 and ssid 'GD-Home'

madwifi_configure_wpa: group key cipher=3

madwifi_configure_wpa: pairwise key ciphers=0x8

madwifi_configure_wpa: key management algorithms=0x2

madwifi_configure_wpa: rsn capabilities=0x0

madwifi_configure_wpa: enable WPA= 0x1

madwifi_set_key: alg=CCMP addr=00:00:00:00:00:00 key_idx=1

madwifi_set_privacy: enabled=1

IEEE 802.11F (IAPP) using interface ath0

madwifi_sta_deauth: addr=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff reason_code=3                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

All these addr values seem bogus but I'll hopefully work it out....

I just had to pass an option when loading ath-pci:

om ~ # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# aic7xxx

ath-pci autocreate=ap

wlan_ccmp

I hope it helps...

----------

